# Solved: Access Error "Overflow"



## rconverse (Sep 8, 2007)

Run time error (6) Overflow.

I am receiving this error on a routine that I have been running for about three months now. Anyone have any idea what this is or why I am receiving it?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## rconverse (Sep 8, 2007)

Found this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/125900

I changed all of the numbers to doubles and still receive an overflow error.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Make sure that you haven't got any division by zero errors.
Have you checked the actual value that causes the error?


----------



## rconverse (Sep 8, 2007)

OBP said:


> Make sure that you haven't got any division by zero errors.
> Have you checked the actual value that causes the error?


I couldn't tell if it was just one value or not. If I copy the sql to design view I just get the overflow error immediately. I then removed the calcs and the query would run. Then I started playing around to see if I could get the calculations to work.

I changed all values in the original table to doubles and set the "group by" total to expression. I have it working for now, so I hope that will suffice.

Thanks!
Roger


----------

